# INTJs and showering.....



## Dr. Metallic

Hey everyone, this is my first post. Anyway, according to several descriptions of INTJs, we (I am one) are said to sometimes forgo a shower or other basic needs.
I find this untrue for me. I shower twice a day and take care of my basic needs, knowing that a healthy body means a healthy mind.

Thoughts??????


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I find it wonderful that you took that literally. Welcome in by the way.

I also am hygienic, but to pick one single point out of that plethora of humourous description, is rather.. Wonderful.


----------



## Zulban

My brother is so much of an INTJ that he puts other INTJs to shame. He will certainly forgo a shower if nobody is there to expect it of him. I believe INTJs showering is connected to how healthy or happy they are upstairs. Just a thought.

Personally I need a shower every day or I am a danger to society.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

So if they live on the ground floor they are unhealthy?


----------



## dritalin

Ewe, brains! Welcome on :laughing:


----------



## Happy

Greetings! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our little humble forum. I think showers are universal for all personalities. I know a lot of infps that don't take a shower often and a lot of intj's that do. Depends on how you view hygiene. lol:crazy:


----------



## snail

I would think that any J type would be more likely to shower than a P type, although the introverted intuitives are probably all somewhat likely to become preoccupied with more interesting things and temporarily neglect hygiene in order to avoid interrupting their "flow." I bathe (I hate the feel of water pelting my skin, so I avoid showers) mostly because I know that other people expect it, but if they didn't, I might not care as much. I don't care whether others bathe as long as they don't smell so bad that it becomes distracting.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Welcome to the Cafe, I hardly ever shower, on average I usually shower once every month or so


----------



## livanay

JoeMetallic said:


> Hey everyone, this is my first post. Anyway, according to several descriptions of INTJs, we (I am one) are said to sometimes forgo a shower or other basic needs.
> I find this untrue for me. I shower twice a day and take care of my basic needs, knowing that a healthy body means a healthy mind.
> 
> Thoughts??????


Which personality pages have you been reading?

Alright, methinks you guys and gals are either being experimental as to whether you'll send out a strong foul odour as a result of going without a shower for an entire week...I suppose not?

Hence, I'd like to think forgoing a shower can potentially happen if you've done_ nothing truly_ productive in a day or a period of time. Ergo, you're caught up in an activity to feel a sense of accomplishment and/or constructiveness, while possibly overlooking your usual daily thang that you oh so love to attend to, i.e shower and other basic needs.

On the other hand, you might not choose to work your butt off, just procrastinate while you're home alone or something.

In what ever manner or way, that's not to say you do this habitually - just a spur-of-the-moment thing, if you will.


----------



## DayLightSun

humm It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## AdWard

I'm an INTJ and I dunno about that skipping a shower thing. I'm defiantly not fashionable but I do take pride in being presentable at all times. Besides, the shower is a wonderful place to contemplate things, too bad it runs up the water bill =(


----------



## gvsunde

i take a shower every day im at school/work, but in the summer holiday, if im not to much around people other than my pals, i can not shower for 5 days. but when im feeling stressed - showering is my way of meditating. i put a chair in the shower and can sit there for an hour. relaxes me


----------



## Happy

gvsunde said:


> i take a shower every day im at school/work, but in the summer holiday, if im not to much around people other than my pals, i can not shower for 5 days. but when im feeling stressed - showering is my way of meditating. i put a chair in the shower and can sit there for an hour. relaxes me


Hehehe. That chair idea sounds really good. hehehe.:laughing:


----------



## Dr. Metallic

gvsunde said:


> i take a shower every day im at school/work, but in the summer holiday, if im not to much around people other than my pals, i can not shower for 5 days. but when im feeling stressed - showering is my way of meditating. i put a chair in the shower and can sit there for an hour. relaxes me


To be honest, I've never really thought of taking a chair in the shower. There are no chairs at my house that could go in the shower =/
The shower is where good ideas are born. 2 of my best came from there.

Some of my college roomies "accused" me of using the shower to m*********. But no, that wasn't me. The shower doesn't work for that :crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

You can say Masturbate you know. Its not a shameful word. And we all know your idea CAME to you as you used the shower, and it wasn't for washing. :laughing:


----------



## snail

The bath tub is much better for _that_ than the shower, in my opinion, and it gets everything nice and clean when you do it there. 

As for getting ideas in the shower, I couldn't. The overwhelming sensory input of being pelted with water would be a mind-numbing distraction that would be about as conducive to clear thought as having someone yell in my ears while trying to read. Maybe you INTJs are just built differently.


----------



## lunniey

if you find it untrue , so you don't have to be bother for that ^^
anyway.. looking at your avatar, always make me want to faint >,<


----------



## snail

I agree with lunniey about the avatar image. It makes me a little queasy.


----------



## slowriot

a welcome and I think you confuse intjs with intps on that shower thing. I can "forget" that sometimes, but only if Im not around other people. Well no more rambling, just a welcome


----------



## Trope

The avatar makes me think of red jello more than anything else. Welcome aboard.


----------

